# Transformers -The Movie



## djpharoah (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME - cannot wait to see this movie. I have wanted to see a movie about this since I was like 8.

Transformers -Trailer


----------



## playstopause (May 17, 2007)

That new trailer is f-r-e-a-k-i-n' awesome!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 18, 2007)

HOLY FUCK EPIC!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 18, 2007)

I cannot wait to see this!!!!!!


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 18, 2007)

I'm 4 all over again, they even have the transforming sound right!!!


----------



## djpharoah (May 18, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> I'm 4 all over again, they even have the transforming sound right!!!



I know - I was scared they wouldn't have it or have some other sound. At least they kept it like the cartoons unlike a certain webslinger...


----------



## the.godfather (May 18, 2007)

That new trailer is even better than the last one, looks awesome!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 18, 2007)

Man, i so want to see this movie!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 18, 2007)

For some reason, it made me think of these. Looks good though.

The Perry Bible Fellowship

The Perry Bible Fellowship


----------



## Pauly (May 18, 2007)

Beat you to it! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/29168-thread-i-hype-up.html


----------



## DDDorian (May 18, 2007)

Funny, I thought this was supposed to be "Transformers: The Movie", not "Lowest Common Denominator Bruckheimer-esque CGI Robot Action Movie Tacked Onto 1980's Nostalgia Brand In Order To Increase Opening-Week Sales: The Movie". Seriously, all that needed was a few cleavage shots and some austere Shakespeare buff and it was practically fucking Con Air or something.

Thumbs down from me


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2007)

This is going to be the greatest film ever!!!!!


----------



## playstopause (May 18, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Funny, I thought this was supposed to be "Transformers: The Movie", not "Lowest Common Denominator Bruckheimer-esque CGI Robot Action Movie Tacked Onto 1980's Nostalgia Brand In Order To Increase Opening-Week Sales: The Movie".



Yes, but you forget 2 things :

1- We're in america : 98% of american movies are made to make box office profits.
2- It's the year 2007.


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2007)

More Sweet Transformers Pics Hit the Web!


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2007)

Hawksmoor said:


> I'm 4 all over again, they even have the transforming sound right!!!



 Me too.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 18, 2007)

The one rollerblading through the cars looks like Megatron


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 18, 2007)

As much as I want this movie to kick ass (and the trailer shows that it definitely has the potential to be fucking awesome) I'm not holding my breath...

Michael Bay =  

I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt and hope he has vastly improved his films because thus far they have been pretty crap.

If he's ever going to make a turning point in his career, please let this be it 

Looking forward to this immensly  I'm another guy taken back to his action-figure filled childhood...god I wish I still had them...


----------



## darren (May 18, 2007)

The simple fact that it's going to be opening on July 4 is a pretty obvious hint that the studio's intention with this film is to make it *The Blockbuster Motion Picture Event of the Summer!!!*


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2007)

It's not the same kid from Jurrassic Park, is it? It looks like it could be.  

Also, that chick is SERIOUSLY hot.


----------



## playstopause (May 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> The one rollerblading through the cars looks like Megatron



Megatron used to turn into a gun, right?
I wonder if that's gonna stand.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 18, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Megatron used to turn into a gun, right?
> I wonder if that's gonna stand.


heh that would be some interesting physics, they might make him a tank or something


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Megatron used to turn into a gun, right?
> I wonder if that's gonna stand.



Apparently he's going to turn into a tank. What about Blaster and Soundwave? If they turned into casette decks nowadays they'd just get laughed at!


----------



## playstopause (May 18, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> What about Blaster and Soundwave? If they turned into casette decks nowadays they'd just get laughed at!



 That's a fact.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 18, 2007)

dude D_R get it right, Soundwave was a cassette player, Blaster was a ghettoblaster.


----------



## Mastodon (May 18, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Funny, I thought this was supposed to be "Transformers: The Movie", not "Lowest Common Denominator Bruckheimer-esque CGI Robot Action Movie Tacked Onto 1980's Nostalgia Brand In Order To Increase Opening-Week Sales: The Movie". Seriously, all that needed was a few cleavage shots and some austere Shakespeare buff and it was practically fucking Con Air or something.
> 
> Thumbs down from me



+1

It looks like it's going to be another generic action movie. I think I'll just go watch the orignal animated one again.


----------



## playstopause (May 18, 2007)

I am one of those who grew up with the Transformers (and still wish he had them... ). But i think we have to take this as it is : a 2007 revamped / translated in reality / Hollywood version of the 80's cartoon. A different version.

Otherwise, we'll only be complaining endlessly about this and that not being accurate.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 18, 2007)

I bitched about beast wars when it came out because everything was fucking different, turned out to be a half-decent series, lol, you can't keep everything the same otherwise it would get stale.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

Hell yeah. 

But it'll be hard to top the 1986 version.


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2007)

Dude - Optimus Prime ROCKS!!!!!!!!!

The only thing that sucked was he couldnt fly - until they retrofitted rockets onto him in the cartoons.


----------



## Pauly (May 19, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Apparently he's going to turn into a tank. What about Blaster and Soundwave? If they turned into casette decks nowadays they'd just get laughed at!



In the film all Transformers have a Cybertronian 'Protoform', and they then scan vehicles and stuff and become the Alt-Earth modes you're used to. In this film Megatron stays in his Cybertronian form the whole movie and his secondary mode is a Cybertronian Jet. He'll probably gain an Earth mode in the sequel though....

As well there's a Decepticon, Brawl, who's a tank.
Barricade - Police Car
Blackout - Helicopter
Starscream - Fighter Jet
Bonecrusher - Some Armoured Vehicle thing
Scorponok - Scorpion thing.

There's a nod to Soundwave in a sense, there's a dinky little Decepticon called Frenzy (who was one of SW's 'cassettes' remember?) who's alt-mode is a CD/radio player thing and comes to about human height when in robot mode.

There's no mass-shifting in the film, so that's why for instance Prime is a long-nose truck, because a flat nose didn't have enough mass to turn into a 32ft tall Prime.

Autobots (other than Prime and Bumblebee)
Jazz - Sporty car
Ratchet - Emergency services thing
Ironhide - great big Pickup truck

I think that's the lot.


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2007)

found a VHS tape of the 1986 movie at a garage sale....

now all i have to do is find a tape player.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 19, 2007)

dude buy the 20th anniversary DVD, it's worth it, the fan commentary is pretty funny 


"Ok when the weird shaped junk ship is spinning you see it coming down, freeze-frame right now!! You see him in the window there, this is the only time Snarl is in his robot mode in the whole movie"


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> dude buy the 20th anniversary DVD, it's worth it, the fan commentary is pretty funny
> 
> 
> "Ok when the weird shaped junk ship is spinning you see it coming down, freeze-frame right now!! You see him in the window there, this is the only time Snarl is in his robot mode in the whole movie"



Gotta start trolling ebay for that dvd.


----------



## playstopause (May 19, 2007)

Pauly said:


> In the film all Transformers have a Cybertronian 'Protoform', and they then scan vehicles and stuff and become the Alt-Earth modes you're used to. In this film Megatron stays in his Cybertronian form the whole movie and his secondary mode is a Cybertronian Jet. He'll probably gain an Earth mode in the sequel though....
> 
> As well there's a Decepticon, Brawl, who's a tank.
> Barricade - Police Car
> ...



Great info. Thanks!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 19, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Gotta start trolling ebay for that dvd.


Yeah man, it comes with a holographic card thing too


----------



## Pauly (May 21, 2007)

Lastest TV spot. Also someone should set this forum up so you can embed YouTube vids in your posts!

YouTube - Transformers Movie TV Spot 5/20


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 22, 2007)

wow that looks amazing, makes me all giddy inside. You have got to admit that Optimus prime is the shit, he owns all.

It's a bit of a shame that they dont talk like in the animated series years ago.


----------



## sakeido (May 22, 2007)

I have a feeling the voices suck bad so they are leaving them out of the trailers to reduce fan complaints. They HAVE to talk. Either that or it is all the original voice actors and they want to save one last big bomb to drop one week before the movie comes out so the fans cream themselves in joy and see the movie several times each.


----------



## Kevan (May 23, 2007)

Can anyone score me a Binaltech "BT-17 Black Convoy" action figure for less than what they're going for on FleaBay?
I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## Pauly (May 23, 2007)

They do talk, and Prime (as stated) is voiced by Peter Cullen - aka Prime from the cartoons. I can't remember who Megatron is... possibly Hugo Weaving. The only main Transformer that doesn't talk properly is Bumblebee, who communicates through he car radio - splicing songs together to get his words across.

Also there is a 4-issue prequel comic to the movie out, which fills in some of the backstory (including how Bumblebee lost his voice).


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 23, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Can anyone score me a Binaltech "BT-17 Black Convoy" action figure for less than what they're going for on FleaBay?
> I'll make it worth your while.


Heh, don't think that's going to happen, there were 1000 made.

"This diecast version of Nemesis Prime was sold only in Japan at Wonder Festival on February 25 and online by E-hobby. I was at Wonder Fest and at least 600 were sold there (I saw the cases and did the math), thus 400 at most were sold online by E-hobby." heh, they sold it on my bday eh?


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2007)

I used to have tons of the toys.. then I sold them all once I bought a Playstation to fund my game-addiction syndrome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 24, 2007)

Pauly said:


> I used to have tons of the toys.. then I sold them all once I bought a Playstation to fund my game-addiction syndrome.


 I still have all mine, although I just have the top to Sky lynx, not the bottom


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

*Autobots*​All of the Autobots are based, character wise, on their Generation One incarnations, despite modern interpretations of their alternate modes: in particular, *all of the following except Optimus Prime are now GM-owned vehicle lines*, although they were not originally.

*Optimus Prime *(Kenworth) - Orci described Optimus as a noble king, similar to King Arthur. His robot mode contains an arm cannon, and a retractable faceplate, similar to Optimus Primal from the Beast Wars series and the Transformers: Cybertron incarnation of Prime. His alternate mode, which has red flame artwork upon blue paint, is a close match to one of the Generation 2 Optimus Prime toys, and two versions were built. Lorenzo DiBonaventura said that Optimus is scaled to be 9.7m (32 feet) in robot form, and a semi in vehicle form. However, Michael Bay has said Optimus is 8.5m (28 feet) tall. A blue version of Optimus' head with motion capture points was used. 

*Bumblebee* (1975 Chevrolet Camaro, later reformatted as a 2008-2009 Chevrolet Camaro) - Bumblebee is the underdog character and a scout for the Autobots, as well as the Transformer most connected to humans. He ends up being purchased by Spike Witwicky, who is looking to buy his first car. His robot mode has been constructed as a physical prop in addition to a CG model. Bumblebee is 5.1m (17 feet) tall. Bumblebee's arsenal includes an arm cannon and shoulder missiles.

*Ironhide *(GMC Kodiak pickup truck) - Ironhide is one of Optimus' oldest friends, and has some cowboy characteristics, being the first in battle. While Ironhide was a van in G1, he was a truck in the Transformers: Robots in Disguise series from Japan. Ironhide will be 7.9m (26 feet) tall.

*Jazz* (Pontiac Solstice[43]) - Jazz is a "rock-and-roll" type character who lives by his credo of "If you can&#8217;t do something with style, it&#8217;s not worth doing at all."[33] He will be 4.6m (15 feet) tall.[37] He has pronounced antennae on his head, and is either holding a gun in his left hand, or has a gun barrel in place of his left hand.[44] Another picture of him features fingers, although this may be art for the IDW comic adaptation of the film.[45] 

*Ratchet* (Search & Rescue vehicle based on the Humvee design[46]) - Ratchet's role in the movie is that of Autobot medic,[33] and is 7.3m (24 feet) tall.[37] His robot mode lacks the head fins seen in the traditional animated version of the character.[47] 

*Decepticons​*The Decepticons have a mix of characters from the various incarnations of Transformers.

*Megatron *(Cybertronian alternate mode confirmed in leaked photos to be an "Alien Jet") - Megatron will be presented with some backstory regarding the cause of his war. He dwarfs the Autobots at 10.3m (34 feet) tall. Images of Megatron's original Cybertronian form were leaked on the 24 August 2006,[48] and poor fan reaction prompted a head redesign. Tom DeSanto has said Megatron will assume an Earth form, though it remains unclear what it is. It is likely to be some sort of jet similar to Starscream. A model of Megatron's legs were built for the film.

*Starscream *(F-22 Raptor) - Starscream is described as always looking to best Megatron; Megatron's traditional disdain for Starscream, and vice-versa, will remain intact.[33] Starscream leads the Decepticons in Megatron's absence,[32] and is roughly 32 feet (9.7 metres) tall.[44] 

*Brawl *(Tank) Although original reports suggested that this character would be named "Devastator", it was specifically cited that this was an example of a character whose name was not finalized. Confirmed as "Brawl", his triple-barreled turret and a "pissed off" personality evokes the Combaticon of the same name. Within the leaked pre-visualization picture containing Jazz, Brawl's robot mode can be seen on Bumblebee's right.

*Blackout* (MH-53 Pave Low) - A Special Ops helicopter. At one point he was called Vortex as well as Incinerator on concept art. His name is used by a helicopter Decepticon in the recent Transformers: Energon toyline--though the name also has G1 roots), and he can disable enemies with EMP-like blasts. Blackout's feet were built as props.

*Scorponok* (Mechanical Scorpion) - Scorponok will be the closest to his Beast Wars incarnation character wise, as well as an example of animal Transformers such as the Dinobots.

*Bonecrusher* (Buffalo H Mine-Protected Vehicle) - Bonecrusher's name was confirmed early on when a photo of a military mine-clearing vehicle with the name tampographed onto it was leaked early on. Subservient to Megatron, he is described as being the closest to a Constructicon as could be in the movie.

*Barricade* (Saleen-modified Ford Mustang Police car) - Barricade is the Decepticon scout/hunter, hiding among the humans disguised as a symbol of authority. He clashes with Bumblebee at one point.

*Frenzy* (Alt. mode currently unknown; rumored to be a boombox) - Originally scripted to be Soundwave, he was supposed to be a boombox that transformed into a human-sized robot. The character was renamed Frenzy in homage to the G1 character who was a minion of Soundwave. His role in the film is that of a spy among humans for the Decepticons, using his alternate mode as a disguise. In the toy version of Barricade, his grill transforms into Frenzy.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

Aw fuck yeah.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

Aaand here are the toys:

Transformers Movie - Transformers Toy Galleries


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 24, 2007)

Jazz was a Porsche 935 in the original series, those cars were badass. I assume that is megatron, he kinda looks like an ice monster 

I have a funny quote on my facebook:


> How is Ironhide a cool name? They're robots! The human equivilant would be some old fart named Skinjob.


----------



## djpharoah (May 24, 2007)

Bumblebee was a yellow Veedub Bug in the original series as well. Megatron is alright but for evil head to Galvatron.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 24, 2007)

more like the psycho  Galvatron was a nutcase


----------



## playstopause (May 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> Aaand here are the toys:
> 
> Transformers Movie - Transformers Toy Galleries



Thanks for the three posts.


 Check this out :

×îÖÕ´ó»Æ·ä3 ÊÓÆµ_²¥¿Í_¸öÈË¶àÃ½Ìå ÍÁ¶¹Íø


It's never ending!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 28, 2007)

this movie is so gonna own, big time!!!!

I love those sketches from all the different robot characters, they look awesome...


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Thanks for the three posts.
> 
> 
> Check this out :
> ...


haha that was sweet


----------



## darren (May 28, 2007)

Bloody hell, that took a long time to transform! That's pretty sweet, though... they made them big so they didn't have to compromise on the design. I might need to have one of those on my desk.


----------



## Pauly (May 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Jazz was a Porsche 935 in the original series, those cars were badass. I assume that is megatron, he kinda looks like an ice monster
> 
> I have a funny quote on my facebook:



He's the only Transformer in the movie that doesn't scan any vehicles and assume and 'Earth' mode that alters his appearance (in robot form). This is because... well, to do with the plot.

Also that video is the 'best' toy Bumblebee (you can see the big battery pack on his lower back). There's about 3 versions of most of the toys, ranging from simple and cheap to expensive and complicated.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

Pauly said:


> He's the only Transformer in the movie that doesn't scan any vehicles and assume and 'Earth' mode that alters his appearance (in robot form). This is because... well, to do with the plot.
> 
> Also that video is the 'best' toy Bumblebee (you can see the big battery pack on his lower back). There's about 3 versions of most of the toys, ranging from simple and cheap to expensive and complicated.


he's fucking megatron, you think he's gonna go with the flow? 

I want a badass fight scene like when prime and megatron are fighting on the dam with the axe and flail, that owned \m/


----------



## Pauly (May 28, 2007)

If you look at the trailer, Megs has the flail on the rooftop bit. A nod to the very scene you mention


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

OH YESSSS!!!! \m/


----------



## sakeido (May 28, 2007)

Jesus this movie is going to be so incredibly cool. Is the original Transformers series available to buy on DVD?


----------



## Pauly (May 28, 2007)

Ya.


----------



## DDDorian (May 28, 2007)

Egad, wikipedia says there's gonna be a transformer that turns into a fucking IPOD. Seeya, childhood.


----------



## Pauly (May 29, 2007)

In an early draft of the script, the 'allspark' (basically a mixture of the Creation Matrix and Energon from the cartoon) is accidentally activated briefly or something and brings several inanimate objects to life. This was an _old_ version of the script though, no idea if it's going to be in the movie.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2007)

I just started the prequel novel tonight. I'm about 50 pages in, and it's pretty much what you'd expect from a movie tie-in (i.e. not exactly a scintillating piece of prose), but it's getting me fired up for the film!

There isn't going to be a transformer who turns into an Ipod, but Frenzy, who was a cassette in the original series, is going to be in it as a CD deck. There was talk of bringing Soundwave in, but apparently they couldn't decide how to do him, so he's being held in reserve for a sequel.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 29, 2007)

This is a wierd thought, but for those who've read Dan Simmons' 'Hyperion' books, don't the new designs for the Decepticons remind you of the Shrike?


----------



## DDDorian (May 30, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> There isn't going to be a transformer who turns into an Ipod, but Frenzy, who was a cassette in the original series, is going to be in it as a CD deck. There was talk of bringing Soundwave in, but apparently they couldn't decide how to do him, so he's being held in reserve for a sequel.



MTV Movies Blog » &#8216;Transformers&#8217; To Feature Apple iPod Character?

That's what I found at the wiki for the movie, and it was seperate to any mention of Frenzy. Oh well.


----------



## Pauly (May 30, 2007)

Pauly said:


> In an early draft of the script, the 'allspark' (basically a mixture of the Creation Matrix and Energon from the cartoon) is accidentally activated briefly or something and brings several inanimate objects to life. This was an _old_ version of the script though, no idea if it's going to be in the movie.



DDD ^

The prequel comic is basically what happens just before the movie. I take it DR, that you're reading the 'The Ghosts Of...' novel which is set like, 50 years ago or something?


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> MTV Movies Blog » Transformers To Feature Apple iPod Character?
> 
> That's what I found at the wiki for the movie, and it was seperate to any mention of Frenzy. Oh well.



I stand corrected! I thought you were getting that character confused with Frenzy...any idea of some pics have been released?


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2007)

Pauly said:


> DDD ^
> 
> The prequel comic is basically what happens just before the movie. I take it DR, that you're reading the 'The Ghosts Of...' novel which is set like, 50 years ago or something?



That's the one...


----------



## Pauly (May 30, 2007)

Apparently there are even Transformer Furbys, but fear not! They're not 'characters' per se, just amusing by-products of a over-active AllSpark.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 31, 2007)

Finished the prequel last night. The film's going to be great! Starscream and Optimus Prime are pretty true to their animated origins if the book's anything to go by, although Skorponok's just a smaller Decepticon who lives inside on of the others (like Soundwave's cassettes) rather than being one of the Decepticon leaders like he was originally.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 4, 2007)

here are some pics

       
    
      ​






















































starscream:





ironhide:





jazz:





blackout:





bumblebee:





frenzy:
















japanes poster logo 















I am SO pumped for this movie, it's going to fucking RULE


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw a screening of the original movie in London the week before last.... 

Optimus Prime is everything a man should be. And a lorry.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> here are some pics



  Awesome!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 5, 2007)

this is freaking hilarious

nsfw

YouTube - The Rude Awakening of Optimus Prime


----------



## playstopause (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Pauly (Jun 5, 2007)

Lots of spoilers here, watch at your peril, it's fucking awesome though 



> Learn how Jazz gets his vehicle mode plus tons more stuff.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~hlbimages12/Transformers-MTV.avi
> 
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 5, 2007)

man that makes it look so much more awesome 

except the girl who has no idea what she's talking about


----------



## Pauly (Jun 6, 2007)

The 'Prime speaks' one was from the MTV awards on Sunday, hence the laughter in the background etc. etc.


----------



## forelander (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw it last night. It's seriously fucking awesome.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 30, 2007)

forelander said:


> I saw it last night. It's seriously fucking awesome.



It's already out in Australia?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 1, 2007)

playstopause said:


> It's already out in Australia?



Yep im seeing it tonight


----------



## playstopause (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate you guys.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2007)

forelander said:


> I saw it last night. It's seriously fucking awesome.


man fuck you I have 2 more days, I'm going to a midnight showing...I should look in the paper to see where there is one


----------



## forelander (Jul 1, 2007)

It was out on the 28th of june here. Even if it was out on the same day as the states we still would have seen it before you as we're roughly half a day ahead.  

Yeah it rocked.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Saw it, it was pretty, preettyy, pretttyyy good. There was a lot of cheese and the advertising was a bit gay, but it makes up for it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 3, 2007)

SO ... who's going today?

I will, probably...I want to, probably go at like 2PM or something, then going to see Destroy the Runner and Bloodlined calligraphy afterwards


----------



## Drache713 (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw it and as expected it was cheesy, but it's the fucking Transformers what do you expect?  Other than that, i thought it was very well done and absolutely BADASS!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw it, pretty good movie. I'd probably go see it again.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 3, 2007)

I just saw it. It fuckin' ruled! I really didn't even think it was that cheesy. The comedic parts were usually actually humorous, except for a short bit in the middle that went way too long and was overly goofy. But the action...Oh, the action. The fight scenes were intense, including the US military parts. Lots of destruction. Optimus Prime was perfectly done and his dialogue was great. I am a full-on Transformers dork and I loved it. Definitely gonna see it again! 

Scott


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw it and awesome can not even begin to describe it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2007)

It could have used less cheesy romance but it was pretty fucking sweet, I wish there was more death and stuff in it though, if someone got decapitated then their body like ripped to shreds that would have been awesome...and guaranteed R rating


----------



## jaredowty (Jul 4, 2007)

I already rained on everyone's parade on the Spiderman 3 and Pirates 3 threads, so I think I'll leave this one alone.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't think a movie could be more sheer entertainment then 300 but Transformers blew it away. It was dumb... so dumb... but just mindblowingly action packed and intense.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 4, 2007)

^

Wow. If you think it's more entertaining than "300", we're in for a ride.

I need some time to go and see it!!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Wow. If you think it's more entertaining than "300", we're in for a ride.
> 
> I need some time to go and see it!!!!!




You should see it a few times. I'm still giddy about it, and I'm running on 3.5 hours sleep. Never before have I been so glad to see a movie... it is just amazing.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 4, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! I LOVED IT!!!!!!!! My girlfriend and I shat our pants while watching it... our lives are now complete!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 4, 2007)

I just saw it for the second day in a row. I think I'm going to go for three in a row.. which would make it the most I have seen a movie in theaters since the first Pirates of the Caribbean. Still fucking sweet but man there is plot holes you could drive an Autobot (LAAAAWL) through


Spoiler



What happens to the cop car Decepticon? You see him driving down that highway just before the big guy starts to fight Optimus skating down the overpass, and then you never see him again. Starscream gets away and flies away from the planet (YES SEQUELS) but you never do find out what happens to the cop car. The little guy never really dies either. Also, what happened to the hacker chick and her fat friend? What about the butler from Mr. Deeds (the Sector 7 guy)? And then what about all those mini-transformers Sam makes when he drops the Cube (a pop machine, Escalade and Xbox 360 all turn into transformers, but you never see what happens to them either even though they were clearly hostile and just started wasting people).


But that is just the normal course for a Michael Bay movie, and in one so breathtaking, I'm going to have to let them slide.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 4, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Still fucking sweet but man there is plot holes you could drive an Autobot (LAAAAWL) through.


Yeah I noticed them too, but I'm sure the scenes just needed to be cut for time or something. Hopefully the DVD when it comes out will explain that shit more.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 5, 2007)

Just read that two sequels are already in the works. 
Movies - News - Two 'Transformers' sequels in pipeline - Digital Spy
And the movie has made $36 mil domestically already and set a record for a Tuesday debut
Transformers (2007)

Can you say CHA CHING ...and more Transforming goodness? Hopefully they'll bring in a more talented director and Spielberg will keep his influence in it so that they can be just as good... Michael Bay would make things way too melodramatic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well there were basically like at most 10 people in all the transformers series thus far  so I don't think the opportunity for a human to drive ever really occured...I remember spike and daniel have been in them before


----------



## forelander (Jul 5, 2007)

I've also heard the words constructicons and dinobots mentioned in relation to the sequels. How awesome would the transformation into devastator be!


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got back from this. I'll preface it by saying that I saw the original in the theater with my older brother - I was 10, he was 15, our parents dropped us off and it was one of the coolest days of my childhood. I'm 31 now, he's 36, and we both went and saw it together all these years later which is just supremely fucking cool in itself.

Spoilers, in no particular order:



Spoiler



- The opening sequence was fucking awesome. The helicopter coming in was sinister and foreboding, and the asskicking it dispatches on the base was just awesome.

- It's the fucking Transformers. The geek in me made it impossible to dislike this movie anyway. I liked it a lot, but am sitting here right now pretty disappointed, but I still liked it and got to spend some very cool bonding time with my brother. Just a great night all in all.

- Bumblebee ruled, best "character" in it by far. 

- Prime, meh. I like his ninja-mask looking face, so I couldn't get past the "mouth" he had for most of the movie. I was pretty happy to see it go up at the end though. Great that the original voice was there though, and he looked great otherwise, so right on. 

- Nice to see so many Autobots from my generation. I remember all the first ones, since I was young when they call came out. Ironhide, Ratchet, Jazz, Prime, Bumblebee - all names I remember. For the Decepticons, Megatron, Starscream, Soundwave and .. Some other guys that I was probably growing out of toys and getting into BMX bikes when they came out.

- Tons of action. Great special effects, but again as said way too blurry for a lot of it.

- The plot around Megatron was pretty slick, and the way they introduced him frozen in the hangar was awesome.



And now, what I didn't like:



Spoiler



- WAY too much goddamned plot around the kid and the chick. I get it. It could have been compressed into half an hour in the beginning and leave an extra half hour at the end for action.

- The scene where he's getting the glasses with the Autobots all sneaking around the lawn was just stupid. Way too long, pointless and just too drawn out. 

- The fucking fat black kid needed to die immediately. Worst character in the movie and outright annoying in every scene. 

- An hour and a half into the movie, still no Megatron. Not much combat other than the beginning, a couple scenes here and there but seriously.. All I was saying to myself at that point was "Where the fuck is Megatron?"

- Did I mention the fat black kid was annoying?

- The final battle between Prime/Megatron was way too short, and Prime basically just gets his ass handed to him, and then voila! The kid holds up the cube and Megatron dies. Lame.

- Ad placement galore. MY COMPUTER IS AN APPLE. I AM DRINKING A PEPSI. Bleh.

- The sector 7 guy was a total moron, and the shit with him wearing the superman tank top was unnecessary. His whole character was awful.

- As was the whole American Pie bedroom scene where his mother asks if he's masturbating or having "Happy time". What the fuck?

- God, fuck that fat black kid.



Despiite all that, it's still the fucking Trans-fucking-formers, and as such, it was still awesome. 

I won't go on because the rest's been said, but I walked out in a really good mood, had a great time and was entertained, but I still sit here disappointed. The original movie's plot was 1000% more interesting (and better executed) than this was. I mean, how do you really top fucking Starscream getting killed at his coronation? Prime dying? Unicron transforming for the first time? You don't.

All in all not bad, just entirely not enough Transformers in The Transformers.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2007)

forelander said:


> I've also heard the words constructicons and dinobots mentioned in relation to the sequels. How awesome would the transformation into devastator be!



It would kick ass, but it won't happen because for some reason Devestator was a tank instead of a big green asskicker.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 5, 2007)

they misnamed him or something like that  Since they already used his name they might just bust out Bruticus or Predaking or some shit like that, Predaking would fucking rule.

I agree about the original having so much fucking awesomeness wrapped up in it...you just can't beat it. I mean the junkions...come on, you can't beat that shit


----------



## sakeido (Jul 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> It would kick ass, but it won't happen because for some reason Devestator was a tank instead of a big green asskicker.



I'm thinking it'll be the Dinobots against this gigantic aircraft carrier transformer that Michael Bay was talking about in interviews. That sucks you didn't like the scenes with the kid and his girl. He was actually pretty funny, it was total Spielberg for the most part in those scenes, and how sweet would it be if a fucking Transformer was your wingman? And she was a slammin hottie.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't dislike the scenes, I just wish there were less kid/girl scenes and more Transformer scenes.

The whole thing at the house sneaking around the parents was fucking stupid, especially the American Pie ripoff of "Were you masturbating?"


----------



## sakeido (Jul 6, 2007)

That scene was definitely way too long. The bit with the Sector 7 guys was also too long... it served basically no purpose. The movie was not exactly a prime example of efficient and effective storytelling. It reminded me of the good old action B movies of the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 6, 2007)

I saw it this afternoon. It was good, although the Autobots and Decepticons should have been given more screentime. And Megan Fox is, dare I say it, a *fox*.


----------



## jaredowty (Jul 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> And now, what I didn't like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with all of that...


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got back from it. If there were a word to describe something as awesome and terrible at the same time I would use it.

All of the action sequences and the special effects were absolutely ace. 

The plot and screenplay and all of that were absolute dog-shit in my opinion.

It also seemed like every action movie cliche imaginable was put into this film.

The little tributes to the original series (like when he told the girl that he thinks there's more to her than meets the eye, and when Megatron tells Starscream that he's failed him once again) were neat. 

I'd say it's worth going to see, but only for the really cool action scenes.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought it was a total piece. Even the CG scenes which were supposed to be the really cool part about the movie sucked ass cause the screen was shaking all the time, the robots were flying WAY too fast across the screen and because they all looked the same you could never tell who was fighting what. It was simply confusing, annoying and so fucking loud that I will bring earplugs with me next time.

Not to mention the plot being incredibly pathetic and lacking any form of drama. Hey, I'm a nerdy kid, I suck at life, but oh, now I can bang my super-hot girlfriend with no character/personality whatsoever (there's more than meets the eye.. there's ONLY what meets the eye) and ride my super awesome sports car which actually is a ass kicking robot.


----------



## T_money419 (Jul 7, 2007)

Saw it. AWESOME


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 7, 2007)

Wiz said:


> I thought it was a total piece. Even the CG scenes which were supposed to be the really cool part about the movie sucked ass cause the screen was shaking all the time, the robots were flying WAY too fast across the screen and because they all looked the same you could never tell who was fighting what. It was simply confusing, annoying and so fucking loud that I will bring earplugs with me next time.



The camer pissed me off at first too, but I got used to it after a while. 

I know what you mean about the loudness though, I always bring earplugs to the theatre because the volume pisses me off so much.


----------



## forelander (Jul 8, 2007)

Chris said:


> It would kick ass, but it won't happen because for some reason Devestator was a tank instead of a big green asskicker.



The toys call the tank Brawl rather than devastator, so I still say there's a chance. It'll rule.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

I was going to go see this in the theater this weekend but I couldn't go this weekend. I plan on going next weekend for sure.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 12, 2007)

Bastards. 2 and a bit weeks before it comes out here.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 12, 2007)

I know, the wait is killing me.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 19, 2007)

I saw this movie three times last week, I thought it was fucking incredible. I loved it. As for sequels, one word...Galvatron.



Spoiler



As for Barricade (the cop car) and Starscream, they seemed like pussies, you see Starscream escape, and I can only assume that Barricade did too. They'll most likely be back in the sequel.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 19, 2007)

Three times? Me too ahahah I couldn't get enough of its awesomeness. I'm thinking we'll have Galvatron in for the sequel, along with the Constructicons and Dinobots, and then fuckin Unicron for the third one.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 19, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I saw this movie three times last week, I thought it was fucking incredible. I loved it. As for sequels, one word...Galvatron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Starscream was always a little bitch though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 25, 2007)

Finally saw it last weekend. 

Absolutely-amazingly-fucking-awesome-incredible!

I WILL go to see it again!


----------



## forelander (Jul 25, 2007)

I have 6 of the toys...

Megatron, Optimus prime, Bumblebee, Barricade, Starscream and Ironhide.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 25, 2007)

Going Saturday, goddammit. I've stayed well away from reviews/spoilers for about 3 weeks now!


----------



## darren (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw it on the weekend. The special effects were awesome.

But the story was weak, and the action/fight scenes were all "shot" too close... you couldn't tell what was going on or even who was fighting whom at any given time. And the constant "jitter-cam" drove me nuts after a while. Both seem to be devices that a lot of action directors use these days to try and make the viewer feel "like you're in the movie". Well, guess what? I'm still just watching it on a screen, and it just annoys me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought it was cool, wasn't expecting to like it though. Non-stop action ftw.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 26, 2007)

darren said:


> Bloody hell, that took a long time to transform! That's pretty sweet, though... they made them big so they didn't have to compromise on the design. I might need to have one of those on my desk.


I've just preordered one. The need became too great and I snapped


----------



## Moro (Jul 26, 2007)

Saw it last weekend. Still diggin' it. Anyone who saw the series as a kid would like the movie. Non-stop action.

And on a side note... DAMN that chick is frikin' hot!


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 26, 2007)

Just saw it for the second time on friday, gotta say its fuckin awesome! been a huge fan since i was a kid. I totally agree with you side note MORO that chick is smokin! but i must also say so is the 2009 Camaro FTW


----------



## darren (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, the new Camaro is pretty badass... i can't wait to start seeing those on the road.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 26, 2007)

Spoiler



Anyone else find it weird that dude and his chick are making out on top of Bumblebee at the end? I mean, he's a sentient being...I wouldn't want someone rolling around on top of me making out...unless of course it's 2 hot chicks.


----------



## Gamba (Jul 26, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else find it weird that dude and his chick are making out on top of Bumblebee at the end? I mean, he's a sentient being...I wouldn't want someone rolling around on top of me making out...unless of course it's 2 hot chicks.



+1


----------



## b3n (Jul 27, 2007)

darren said:


> and the action/fight scenes were all "shot" too close... you couldn't tell what was going on or even who was fighting whom at any given time.



That'd be my main issue as well - also I thought the fight between Prime and Megatron could have been longer but eh... it still fucking ruled  

I don't go to the cinema very often (hardly ever actually) but I'm glad I did for this.

EDIT: Also, there were only about 30 people in the cinema for this showing, which was cool as we pretty much had our pick of seating. I thought it'd be busier.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok I saw it!

The bad:
Bay, you're waaay too busy with the quick edit thing and close ups all the way through, calm down!!!

Human stories - soldier story unnecessary, hackers story, unnecessary. They should have spent more time on the Sam/Mikela story/Sam's parents, as they were the central (and only emotionally involving) characters and less on them - at the end of the film (bar the guy with the wife and kid) they were just dumped in favour of the Sam/Mikela story.

Decepticons were mostly just mindless cannon fodder - I liked the banter between Frenzy and Barricade, and the brief Starscream/Megs stuff but the other 'cons seemed devoid of personality. Also I preferred it when they were talking in subtitles, as occasionally I found it hard to understand what they were saying with all the racket going on.

Jazz talking all ghetto, no.

The good:
Everything else. I loved it. Surprised by the amount of humour in it, made the film a little less serious-business, and for a film about toys, it was needed. Best stuff was all the Sam related things, I did lol a few times. Obviously FX were quality. 

A-


What I want from the next film:

Less shaky close ups during action scenes and quick editing left for when it's needed!

Less pointless humans to fill out plot stuff (having got to know the Autobots from the first film, grounded in reality with the human stories, it'll be easier now to have more robot, less fleshlings).

Make them more superior to humans! Next time I expect them to have adapted to humans weapons tech that was... well 'effective'.

More Decepticon screen time and character interaction, bring back Megs plz - this time with Earth form. More robots! People have seen and believed you can have 30ft tall giant robots, so more of the same with a couple of things that'll take it a step further (Combinors?)

Anyway enough ranting and raving, I thought it was really good, funny, entertaining, but by no means perfect. Having Spielberg's touch certainly paid off as I felt the best parts of the movie were the 'Sam and his car' stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 28, 2007)

Devastator, Bruticus, Superion, Predaking...omg those would be awesome... >___>

Predaking ftw, that guy looks so badass \m/


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 29, 2007)

I saw it today, and was quite dissappointed. Didn't feel involved in the plot at all, and the tranformers were pretty devoid of personality.....

Chris' opinions a few pages ago sum it up for me too. Apart from his older brother  I was with my hungover friends


----------



## playstopause (Aug 3, 2007)

So...
Finally saw it yesterday and was pretty "meh" about it.
WAY too much uneeded scenes, bad acting and childish stuff.
Not enough Transformers in Transformers. Fight scenes :  wtf.

There's a couple of moments here and there, but that's it.



Wiz said:


> I thought it was a total piece. Even the CG scenes which were supposed to be the really cool part about the movie sucked ass cause the screen was shaking all the time, the robots were flying WAY too fast across the screen and because they all looked the same you could never tell who was fighting what. It was simply confusing, annoying and so fucking loud that I will bring earplugs with me next time.
> 
> Not to mention the plot being incredibly pathetic and lacking any form of drama.





Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Didn't feel involved in the plot at all, and the tranformers were pretty devoid of personality.....
> 
> Chris' opinions a few pages ago sum it up for me too.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought it acomplished it's goal really well. Entertain for a few hours. I wasn't expecting a good story, and overall came out of the theater really satisfied...


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2007)

I gotta say i'm a repertoire film buff and i got my b.a. in cinema... So i'm a bit judgemental on this type of film.
I'm also 32, so i guess that plays a part in my judgment too (compared to a 14 year old ).


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I thought it acomplished it's goal really well. Entertain for a few hours. I wasn't expecting a good story, and overall came out of the theater really satisfied...


----------

